
“tydy” is a functional programming language implementation as a Python library - josch
https://github.com/cyrus-/tydy
======
fuzzythinker
More developed alternatives:

[http://coconut.readthedocs.io/en/master/DOCS.html](http://coconut.readthedocs.io/en/master/DOCS.html)

[https://github.com/i2y/mochi](https://github.com/i2y/mochi)

~~~
brightsize
I find Mochi to be an interesting language but unfortunately it appears to be
abandonware.
[https://github.com/i2y/mochi/pulse/monthly](https://github.com/i2y/mochi/pulse/monthly)

~~~
fuzzythinker
Last month activity often doesn't indicate the bitrot-ness of a project.
"Graphs" paints a better image of its health. In this case, it does show the
project is abandoned. Regardless, I think coconut is the more developed
project out of the two.

